# q7 3.0 tdi



## vw754 (Aug 8, 2007)

I was wanting to change the oil........diff,transmission- (code HXG) 
just for peice of mind,any pics info would be helpfull.


----------



## TooSlick (Feb 17, 2000)

All the factory fluids including the power steering are high quality synthetics. Except for the engine oil there's no reason to change them out early. 

TS


----------



## vw754 (Aug 8, 2007)

TooSlick said:


> All the factory fluids including the power steering are high quality synthetics. Except for the engine oil there's no reason to change them out early.
> 
> TS


 thanks,il leave em alone.


----------

